# an, anı, hatır, hatıra...



## Black4blue

Bugün bir soru çözerken aklıma takıldı. _Anlamak_ fiilinin kökünü düşündüm. _An_ olabileceği geldi aklıma. Bu durumda _an_ kelimesinin Türkçe olması gerekir. Ama *-i* eki aldığında *a* harfi uzuyor. Fakat "hatıra, geçmişteki olay" anlamındaki anı kelimesinde böyle bir şey olmuyor. Aynı şekilde _hatıra_ sözcüğü de kafama takıldı. Sanki Arapça gibi geliyor kulağa. Peki _hatırlamak_ fiilindeki gibi nasıl eylem olarak kullanabiliyoruz. Kafam bayağı karıştı. Kısacası şu sözcüklere bir bakın:

An (zaman) - Ânı (belirtme hali) - Anı (hâtıra) - Anlamak
Hatır - Hâtıra - Hatırlamak


Teşekkürler.


----------



## és

Türkçe kökenli olan *an *sözünün aslı *añ*'dır (_geniz n'lidir_), fiilin esâsı; *añlamak*'tır. Kökü olan *añ *"_akıl 2) hâfıza_" < *an*- "_hatırlamak 2) zikretmek, anmak_" fiil kökünden geliyor. Eski Türkçedeki fiillerden ad yapan -*g *eki alınca an- > **ang *"_akıl 2) hâfıza_" sözü türemiştir, zamanla /ng/ bitişerek ikincil geniz n'si oluşturmuş > *añ*'a dönüşmüş (_bir de birincil ñ'ler vardır o ayrı bir konu_). Diğer *an*'ın da aslı uzun a ile *ân*'dır "_en kısa zaman birimi_", bu sözcük Arapça kökenlidir. Yâni kelimeleri doğru yazarsak biri *añ *(_Türkçe kökenli Türkçe_), diğeri *ân *(_Arapça kökenli Türkçe_) biçimindedir. Mevcut alfabemiz "_eksik_" gedik olduğu için ikisini de an şeklinde "_yanlış_" olarak yazıyoruz.


----------



## Black4blue

és said:


> Türkçe kökenli olan *an *sözünün aslı *añ*'dır (_geniz n'lidir_), fiilin esâsı; *añlamak*'tır. Kökü olan *añ *"_akıl 2) hâfıza_" < *an*- "_hatırlamak 2) zikretmek, anmak_" fiil kökünden geliyor. Eski Türkçedeki fiillerden ad yapan -*g *eki alınca an- > **ang *"_akıl 2) hâfıza_" sözü türemiştir, zamanla /ng/ bitişerek ikincil geniz n'si oluşturmuş > *añ*'a dönüşmüş (_bir de birincil ñ'ler vardır o ayrı bir konu_). Diğer *an*'ın da aslı uzun a ile *ân*'dır "_en kısa zaman birimi_", bu sözcük Arapça kökenlidir. Yâni kelimeleri doğru yazarsak biri *añ *(_Türkçe kökenli Türkçe_), diğeri *ân *(_Arapça kökenli Türkçe_) biçimindedir. Mevcut alfabemiz "_eksik_" gedik olduğu için ikisini de an şeklinde "_yanlış_" olarak yazıyoruz.



Yani anlamak ve anmak fiillerinin kökü olan an Türkçe, zaman birimi olan an Arapça oluyor? Ben aralarında anlam ilişkisi olduğunu düşünmüştüm; demek ki yokmuş.
Açıklayıcı bilgileriniz için teşekkürler.


----------



## ancalimon

zaman birimi olan an da Türkçe.

Tuncer Gülensoy etimoloji sözlüğü.







Zaten düşününce Anlamak ta bir andır, birini anmakta bir anı anmaktır. Hepsi ilişkili.

Bence "O ANDA" zamanla "AN" olmuş olabilir.


----------



## Melaike

Doğu Karadenizin dağlık bölgelerinde hala "ankmak" şeklinde kullanılır "anmak" fiili.Aynı şekilde  bir konudan bahsetmek anlamında "ankış etmek" deyimi kullanılır.


----------



## shafaq

ancalimon said:


> zaman birimi olan an da Türkçe.
> 
> Tuncer Gülensoy etimoloji sözlüğü.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaten düşününce Anlamak ta bir andır, birini anmakta bir anı anmaktır. Hepsi ilişkili.
> 
> Bence "O ANDA" zamanla "AN" olmuş olabilir.



Arkadaşımızın bu cevabı; bu konuda bilgi arkaplanına sahip olmayanların aklını karıştırabilir. Bu açıdan kısa bir anma töreni iyi gelir diye düşünüyorum.
 
Zamanın siyasi iktidarının zoruyla bilime sokuşturulmaya uğraşılan "Güneş Dil Teorisi"ne göre, yer yüzündeki tüm diller Türkçe'den türemiştir. Her nekadar bu "uydurma" teori; Türkçe'nin nasıl türediğini açıklayamasa da; hazırlanmasında Rus dilci Pekarski, Fransız Hilarie de Barenton ve B. Carra de Vaux'un eserlerinden faydalanıldığı rivayetlerine bakılırsa pek de Türk kökenli değildir. Bir zamanlar devlet zoruyla ve gücüyle tutturulmaya çalışılan teori, arkasındaki siyasi irade ebediyete intikal edince o da; her kökensiz fani gibi ebediyete intikal etmiştir. Onu savunan kitaplar; şimdi; bazı eski şehir kütüphanelerinin rutubetli depolarında çürümeye terkedilmiş vaziyettedir. Ruhu şâd olsun...


----------



## ancalimon

shafaq said:


> Arkadaşımızın bu cevabı; bu konuda bilgi arkaplanına sahip olmayanların aklını karıştırabilir. Bu açıdan kısa bir anma töreni iyi gelir diye düşünüyorum.
> 
> Zamanın siyasi iktidarının zoruyla bilime sokuşturulmaya uğraşılan "Güneş Dil Teorisi"ne göre, yer yüzündeki tüm diller Türkçe'den türemiştir. Her nekadar bu "uydurma" teori; Türkçe'nin nasıl türediğini açıklayamasa da; hazırlanmasında Rus dilci Pekarski, Fransız Hilarie de Barenton ve B. Carra de Vaux'un eserlerinden faydalanıldığı rivayetlerine bakılırsa pek de Türk kökenli değildir. Bir zamanlar devlet zoruyla ve gücüyle tutturulmaya çalışılan teori, arkasındaki siyasi irade ebediyete intikal edince o da; her kökensiz fani gibi ebediyete intikal etmiştir. Onu savunan kitaplar; şimdi; bazı eski şehir kütüphanelerinin rutubetli depolarında çürümeye terkedilmiş vaziyettedir. Ruhu şâd olsun...



Bravo. Nasıl bağladınız bilmiyorum.  Atatürk kendisi de bu teoriye göre bilmem nerenin çaycısının bile yabancı sözcüklere Türkçe köken bulabileceğini göstermiştir. (amacı düşünülenin aksine çaycıyı ve teoriyi küçümsemek değildir. Amacı yabancı kökenli olsan bile bunun yapılabileceğini göstermektir) Bu teori üzerinde adam gibi çalışılmamıştır bile. Atatürk öldükten sonra rafa kaldırılmıştır! Yabancı kaynaklı bir teori olup ardından bütün herkese rezil etmiştir Türkleri. Bizim Türklerde de yüzyıllardır dayatılan aşağılık kompleksleri yüzünden kendilerini üstün göstermek için (ironik bir şekilde) küçümsemeye başlamışlardır bu teoriyi.  Kısaca teori: 1-) İsimden kaybetmiştir 2-) Zaten apaçık ortada olan bir durumu Türkler değil yabancılar Türklere karşı bir aşağılama politikası olarak kullanmıştır.

Diğer diller Türkçe'den türemese bile bir çok kelimeyi Türki dillerden ödünç aldıklarını düşünüyorum. Nasıl olduğunu bilmiyorum. Belki Türk dili konuşanlar çok eskiden beri çok fazla yolculuk eden ve dünyanın her yerine giden insanlardır. Bilemiyorum. Süerkli bu konuyu araştırıyorum ve binlerce olsa neyse de onbinlerce tesadüfle karşılaşınca doğal olarak şaşırıyorum.

ONDAN SONRA > O ANDAN SONRA  -----      ONDAN ÖNCE > O ANDAN ÖNCE     Burda garip olan ney var?.


----------

